# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Rim IVF,zna li netko

## barnica

Pozz svima neću duljiti puno . Zanima me zna li netko informacije o klinici u Rimu,kolike su cijene IVF-ISCI postupka koja je uspješnost i koliko se čeka.Čula sam da imaju veliku uspješnost u postupcima.

----------


## didicro

Moja frendica je tamo bila na razgovoru i nisu joj ulijevali baš previše povjerenja. Ipak se odlučila za privatnu kliniku u Hrvatskoj jer su rezultati isti a cijena puno povoljnija. A da ne govorim da Italija ima najrestriktivniji zakon o MPO u Europi pa čak puno talijana odlazi u druge zemlje eu na postupke.
Nije mi jasno zašto bi išla u Rim osim ako tamo ne živiš?
Imaš kliniku u Mariboru, Ljubljani, Pragu, Zagrebu....

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

> Pozz svima neću duljiti puno . Zanima me zna li netko informacije o klinici u Rimu,kolike su cijene IVF-ISCI postupka koja je uspješnost i koliko se čeka.Čula sam da imaju veliku uspješnost u postupcima.



Nama u pravilu naši liječnici savjetuju izbjegavanje Italije zbog restritkivnog talijanskog zakona a propos zamrzavanja embrija i broja embrija koji se smiju vratiti. Navodno Talijani u velikoj mjeri idu liječiti neplodnost u Španjolsku i Francusku, gdje su zakoni liberalniji. Nama se, ako ćemo ići vani, savjetuju Slovenija (Maribor) ili Češka (Prag). Nisam baš puno pomogla. Možda da pošalješ pp forumašici fritulica1, ona bi mogla poznavat stanje, premda se liječi u Hrvatskoj i Sloveniji. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Navodno da je u Italiji zbog tog restriktivnog zakona (ništa živo se ne smije radit i navodno je zbog toga postupak uspješnosti još manji od 30% po jednomj stimuliranom IVF-u) živi nered i ima dosta stvari koje su ilegalne. Tako sam čula, iskustva uživo nemam. A da se logiraš na neki talijanski forum pa da njih pitaš (pretpostavljam da pričaš talijanski?).

----------


## Maxime

barnica, i nas su opozorili ljecnici da u Italiji ima vise o 400 klinika koje se bave MPO-om i da nemaju sve jednako dobre namjere (citaj; parovi koji se bore s neplodnoscu su lake mete da im se uzmu novci iz dzepova). Ujedno postoji i tema rigidnog zagona o potpomognutoj oplodnji u Italiji. 

Ja bi vam savjetovala da malo stanete na loptu i da se informirate o centrima koji se bave MPOom u HR, Sloveniji i Austriji. Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Potpisujem sve što su cure rekle. Dakle i moj savjet je svakako izbjeći Italiju po pitanju svega što ima veze s MPO-om. 

Čim stignem, šaljem ti PP.

----------


## ina33

E, zaboravila sam Austriju. Znači, sve u okolini je bolje od Italije, koju bi trebalo zaobić, a ako živiš i radiš u Italiji, opet bi ti savjet bio uzmi godišnji i odi van - Slovenija, Hrvatska, Austrija. Nije ti to samo stvar uzimanja tj. bacanja novaca, reproduktivno zdravlje žene je stvarno jedan nježan cvijetak i ne treba ga davat u ruke nekome tko nije provjeren, jer se od tako banalne stimulacijice možeš zeznut da imaš mjesecima problema.

----------


## barnica

hvala vam cure na pomoći. ne živim u italiji i neznam talijanski i neznam ništa o toj klinici kao ni o ijednoj vani samo mi je jedna kolegica iz petrove rekla da je čula za tu kliniku i da će se raspitati.ja sam prošla 2 ICSI-a u petrovoj sve super prošlo vraćene svaki puta po tri mrvice i ništa...moji nalazi super od muža jako loši. sljedeći termin zadnji besplatni mi je u 4 mj. 2009. i to mi je dugggo vremena za čekati,a ako ću morati plačati onda bi se htjela raspitati koja klinika je najbolja..hvala vam svima puno na odgovorima

----------


## didicro

Draga barnica najbolja je ona klinika gdje zatrudniš.  :Smile:  

I u Mariboru se čeka minimum godinu dana tako da isto nećeš doći na red prije 2009. godine. Možda da pokušaš ići u koju privat kliniku u Hrvatskoj, a o tome imaš više na forumu o privatnim klinikama. 

Od državnih klinika ti svakako preporučujem VV jer tamo rade zamrzavanje za koje nisam sigurna da rade u Petrovoj.

----------


## ina33

Ja bi probala na VV-u (užasna čekanja, nešto je bolja situacija kod mlađeg doktora pa ti njega preporučam) i u Mariboru, ionako ćeš i jedno i drugo čekati - Maribor se čeka mjesec dana. Ja zatrudnila u Mariboru, pa sam subjektivna - sve žene su ti subjektivne i svima je najbolje tamo gdje su uspjeli nakon dugo doć' do trudnoće.

----------

